# Wont find one bigger than this guy



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Update------Care to guess the length.......LOL-
Thats a standard 125 gal that he is housed in...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i would guess around 32"... your fish are ridiculous ak, i need some pointers, haha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> i would guess around 32"... your fish are ridiculous ak, i need some pointers, haha


Thanks Sir....
Go big or go home man--------









Raw shrimp







Handfed daily-N e where from 4 to 8 inch 2 inch shrimps.....


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice! My guess is 29"


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I owned one once I would say 4' for that guy....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well ak, are any of us close?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> well ak, are any of us close?


Thanks Sir-

You have been the closest----But fear now that I mentioned it-you wont be for much longer....

Thanks everyone for the kind words....He is my baby for sure....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

damn, is he bigger than 36"?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> damn, is he bigger than 36"?


Just shy-

I have a 36 inch piece of black PVC pipe that he calls home-It is 4 inches tall and he touches top to bottom of the 4 inches and is just shy of the whole length of the pipe...I say he is right inbetween the 33 to 34 inch mark......

Growth has damn near came to a stand still length wise-----Girth wise he just keeps getting bigger and bigger....He is almost the size of an average guys forearm......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

damn... you and your crazy mega-sized fish, haha.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> damn... you and your crazy mega-sized fish, haha.


I love em man-----

Believe a nice huge pair of fire eels for my empty 90 gal might be next----I'm still trying to decide what to do with it....

Also just picked up a nice big new 8 to 9 inch monster clown loach.....Could pass on the $40 price tag...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

a huge pair of fire eels would be awesome, i've always thought they were really cool and my girl loves the fw "eels", our lfs just got in some really nice tire track eels and she wants to get one, i'll have to show her your pics when she gets home from work. it's always hard trying to figure out what to put into an empty tank, i've been trying to figure out what i want to put in my new 46 gallon planted tank for the last couple days now and i have gotten absolutely nowhere... everytime i think i've made up my mind, something else starts to look better, haha.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

nice man .. i like the weights you used for the lid







lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> nice man .. i like the weights you used for the lid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-
They were for my previous 32+ inch silver that was housed in their--------But also now used to keep the eel in.....Although I dont have to worry about him trying to escape n e more-----But with a specimen like this-Better safe than sorry....I ahve picked him up of the floor acouple times in the past and once he damn near died on me-----Spent a good 2 to 3 hours out of the tank and was nothing more than a complete ball of slime.....How my three cats never got to him-I dont know--But thankfully they never did.....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

so you would buy the fire eels as juveniles then? that would be a pretty cool experiment, although i'm sure they'll grow like crazy since they're in one of your tanks, haha.

i'm gonna go with a piranha in the tank, either one of mine or the possible compressus that i posted in the id forum... i have pics of the tank in the plant forum if you wanna check it out and offer a suggestion over there so i don't derail your thread here.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> so you would buy the fire eels as juveniles then? that would be a pretty cool experiment, although i'm sure they'll grow like crazy since they're in one of your tanks, haha.
> 
> i'm gonna go with a piranha in the tank, either one of mine or the possible compressus that i posted in the id forum... i have pics of the tank in the plant forum if you wanna check it out and offer a suggestion over there so i don't derail your thread here.


Yeah I would buy the eels as a smaller pair....But want strictly a mated pair also...So I would have to buy them at a decent size--

But would also settle for a nice pair of bigger ones too-Just would depend on the pattern and overall quality of them......But I like to grow my fish out if I have the chance.......

I'll look for the thread-----But nothing appeals more to me than a fine solo Piraya


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

so how big was the tire track when you got him and how long did it take for him to get this massive? the ones my girl wants are about 5"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> so how big was the tire track when you got him and how long did it take for him to get this massive? the ones my girl wants are about 5"


I got this guy right around the 2 inch mark-it has been about 3.5 years now to get it to this size....

5 inch would be a good size if it's not stuck on feeders---Certainly dont want one of these guys on feeders-----


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> so how big was the tire track when you got him and how long did it take for him to get this massive? the ones my girl wants are about 5"


I got this guy right around the 2 inch mark-it has been about 3.5 years now to get it to this size....

5 inch would be a good size if it's not stuck on feeders---Certainly dont want one of these guys on feeders-----
[/quote]
holy christ... did it grow about a foot per year then?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> so how big was the tire track when you got him and how long did it take for him to get this massive? the ones my girl wants are about 5"


I got this guy right around the 2 inch mark-it has been about 3.5 years now to get it to this size....

5 inch would be a good size if it's not stuck on feeders---Certainly dont want one of these guys on feeders-----
[/quote]
holy christ... did it grow about a foot per year then?
[/quote]

LOL-
Whatever the math works out too man----

I use to feed twice daily and they were no light feedings-----I have excellent water quality and feed him only quality raw meats....That lasted about 2.5 years-But the pics I ahve posted over the years dont lie-Unfortunately the only proof I have to back this up with is the people who have been around that long and have also been interested in my guy...I lost all pics off an old comp due to ignorance.....

But he's right around the same age as my 24 inch pacu also....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wow, that is pretty crazy, i never knew they could grow that fast. i don't need any other proof from you man, i'll take your word for it... you don't strike me as the type of person who would lie about how long it took to get your fish to that size, you have alot of huge beautiful fish, that's all the proof i need, haha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> wow, that is pretty crazy, i never knew they could grow that fast. i don't need any other proof from you man, i'll take your word for it... you don't strike me as the type of person who would lie about how long it took to get your fish to that size, you have alot of huge beautiful fish, that's all the proof i need, haha


Unfortunately that wont work for other's---But honestly,I'm not too concerned what other's think also....

It is some crazy growth man-----It has dropped jaws for years now......And many can't believe the amount of time to get him to this size......But thats not going to continue either...He's slowed way down now being this big...Funny thing being-Is that I continue to do it with other spcies also.......My huge aro,pacu,eel,black shark,Rd,My new aro,My clown knife is quite the example also.......

But I dont do nothing out of the ordinary to get these results also......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

excellent water quality and a good healthy diet is the way to go, that's what i always tell everyone when they ask me about my fish too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> excellent water quality and a good healthy diet is the way to go, that's what i always tell everyone when they ask me about my fish too


And an excellent choice


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

waldron said:


> nice man .. i like the weights you used for the lid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt figure out what the heck that was.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> nice man .. i like the weights you used for the lid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt figure out what the heck that was.
[/quote]

We like to call it "insurance" for a fish like that


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I hear that!
That would be one expensive fish to replace!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> I hear that!
> That would be one expensive fish to replace!


True,true....Thank goodness he has settled down a bit----Otherwise it would be really hard to keep in this setup.....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

alright man, i'm gonna go pick up a tire track eel in a couple hours, my girl really wants one... hope i pick out a good one


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> alright man, i'm gonna go pick up a tire track eel in a couple hours, my girl really wants one... hope i pick out a good one


Look forward to the new pics man----

Ask me n e ?'s you might have after it gets settled in....Hope ya get a good one and your tank is nice and secure...


----------

